

No Procrastination Firefox and Chrome addons - jordinl

Hi there,<p>I've created Firefox and Chrome addons that allow you to block certain sites. For instance, you could block:<p>- google (this would mean www.google.com, mail.google.com, images.google.com,... are blocked)<p>- mail.google.com (only gmail)<p>- google.com/reader (only google reader)<p>If you wanna try the addons, the URLs are:<p>Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/no-procrastination/<p>Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gigmkhkildapllnjbnkfgknkkjeohkmo<p>Let me know if you encounter any issues.<p>Thanks!
======
karlzt
why you created this?

there's already leechblock for firefox and stayfocusd for chrome.

and [https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done/blob/master/get-
sh...](https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done/blob/master/get-shit-done.py)
too.

~~~
jordinl
I couldn't find any extensions that did this, obviously I didn't search
enough... Also I wanted to practise with extensions building...

------
dmc
Is there a way to block the page before loading? I see a (long) flash of the
webpage before the block screen appears in chromium 11.0.696.68 (84545) Ubuntu
10.04

Otherwise, I like this plugin. I used to block websites via /etc/hosts, but it
gets annoying having to jump into sudo and edit the file on my lunch, and
sometimes, I forget to reenable it.

Like now.

~~~
sorbus
I used to have a bash script that would automatically comment out and
uncomment lines in /etc/hosts (using sed, as I recall), as well as having an
automatic timer so it would block access after ten minutes or so. Come to
think of it, I could probably have also set it up so it would only run during
certain blocks of time (it wasn't effective because it was too easy to run).

(It's probably predictable that my response to this was wondering why it's
superior to host-file blocking).

